# Mystery Flip Clock



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

Saw this today in an antique centre near Wootton, Isle of Wight. Tiny logo on face, two sets of batteries drivers for quartz and flip calender. About 12" square and all plastics construction. No marking on back giving maker. Would have bought it, but the dealer wanted Â£68 - groan. Excuse lousy shot, but had to act quickly when coast was clear. Anyone seen one before?










Mike


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

....is that E ink?


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Roger the Dodger said:


> ....is that E ink?


Not for 68 quid mate...


----------



## trackrat (Jan 23, 2012)

very similar to this one.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Fartech-Retro-Modern-9-5-Calendar-Auto-Flip-Desk-Wall-Clock-/160962373676?pt=US_Clocks&var=460157835461&hash=item257a1ae82c


----------



## antony (Dec 28, 2007)

Save your money, find a nice mechanical clock.


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

Thanks for the replies folks. A new one via grotbay is the same price!!!

Mike


----------



## rdwiow (Aug 15, 2008)

Save your cash, they are total rubbish!


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

Just had another look, as I went back to buy a lamp. Totally agree rdwiow !!

Mike


----------



## Edb1984 (Jan 11, 2013)

i want one of those, and that price seams to be about the going price - even though i want one i am not willing to pay that for it.


----------



## clockworkorange (Jan 9, 2012)

very modern ,a lot of shops have them they come with number sections in the back to change the year.

the originals seem to command quite a lot of cash


----------

